# Lucid Dreaming > Lucid Experiences >  >  SCARED THE HELL OUT OF ME!!!!!!!!!!!

## Truthbearer

Ok, as the name of the topic suggests I had an experience that really freaked me out

I tried a WILD about three days back and was able to get myself into the dream world with no problems. I appeared in my grandmother's living room, only, as it is only logical in the dream world, it was changed. At first everything was kind of clear and I was able to see ok. I wondered around for a while and was kind of bummed because it was a bit too dark. I shouted "TURN ON LIGHTS!!!" with no result. Then I shouted "SUPER LUCIDITY" and tried the lights command again with no result(After watching Waking Life a yesterday I understand why). I then thought about taking a flight, but since it was nighttime in the dream, I decided not to. It was then that I tried spinning in order to change my location to a brighter one in which I could do more.

Instead of changing locations I was at the same place but the dream started to fade. I was able to maintain the dreamstate, only it was almost pitch black now. I wasn't able to make out much and started to try and guide myself with my hands. That is when it happened:

I walked into the darkness and, while feeling with my right hand, *I found some sort of evil presence*, whose head leaned against my palm. I say it was a presense because I felt a inmense negative energy coming from this dark being that I knew it was not human, and I was more afraid than I have ever been while lucid. He/It started to push me back at the hand with his head and I, completely drenched in a unnatural and irrational fright, started shouting "I WANT TO WAKE UP!!!!!". At first I was unable to, for I seemed to be focusing on a couch covered with a sheet with my left eye, which kept me immersed in the dream world. I then closed my eyes and wished to wake up again with all of my will power and was finally able to.

Does anyone here have any clue what it might have been, besides a trick my unconscious played on me??? 

P.S. Lucius, I now understand exactly what you meant about not being able to just stay in the dream and fight something, and instead just forcing yourself awake. It felt too intense and the fear too great to to anything else but escape...(Also, you being well versed on the astral plane and all might have an interesting insight as to what it was too...)

----------


## pcmsurf

thats scary i guess  then again i havent had a lucid dream


if i was in your place i would have been like its not real its just my imagination

----------


## Truthbearer

That's what I have always adviced to others, such as Lucius, but when the time comes you too will understand why you won't do that. Maybe next time I will be more prepared and might be able to do something like that, but this time it was out of the picture....

----------


## Emi Chan

OH MY GOD!

Your dream scared me so much Truthbearer that I don't wanna go to sleep tonight.   ::damnit::  whhhhahaaaa!!!!!. WHY? WHY did you tell us this dream   ::damnit::  Whhhhaaaaa!! Im really afraid! I was shaking as I read your Post. And I couldn't page down with the mouse because my fingers are trembling. 

But I have so many questions.
Did the figure ever say anything to you? Did you get a look at whatever it was? Did it have a unique stinch or anything? Did the air around you all of a sudden change? I know your heart was racing, probably just like mine was as I read your post. 

The reason why Im so afraid is because I understand the changing of dream contents when its invaded. When you mentioned that you've tried the spinning technique and everything became pictch black thats when I really begin to get scared. My brother has told me everytime right before I enter his dream world everything gets dark in the blink of an eye. Kinda like someone just snatched up the entire dream world right before his eyes. So I feel afraid that something Evil hacked into your dream and probably because you were Lucid, but then again now that I think about it. Maybe you unintentionally hacked into something that involes that being that you've seen. Maybe it was his or its world, and during your spinning technique you may have transmitted yourself somewhere where you shouldn't be. The more I think of it the more I feel afraid. You mentioned that none of your Lucid commands work at all. And None of mine never seem to work when I share. Whatever it was could've even been possibly watching you the entire time from the time you've noticed lucidity. How was his strenght? Did he apear stronger than you? Im going to definately tell my brother about this when he gets back in town. Be careful Truhtbearer I think you are a very nice guy and I don't want anything to happen to you.   ::damnit::

----------


## sensi

Hey Truthbearer, 
Ive had a similar experience as you. I had a dream a long time ago when it all went black and i felt a presence on top of me. It felt different from old hag or sleep paralysis because it started to suck the air out of me and i started to choke. I was totally awake in this state and was so scared. I thought to myself think happy thoughts and go to a safe place apon doing that the thing got worse and i was finding it really hard to breath. so something that had worked with other experinces was to focus on white light so i did this and it went away and i woke up, thank god!!! White light seems to work for me in negative situations in dreams but may not work for everyone. The weird thing was i was staying with friends and they live in an old TB hospital that has been converted into flats. Made me think it could have been a lost soul???? I was so scared after i woke up i had to sleep with the light on and i considered waking my friends up and jumping in bed with them, im 28 years old so i must have been scared, Full on experience. Cant shead and light on your experience but thought you may be interested in mine. Peace. Sensi.

----------


## Alric

People fear things they don't understand, and I think thats true for dreams. I really doubt what you saw was evil, though I believe you were scared of it.

I have had dreams before where I meet people who really scared me, some times for no reason at all. The first time it happened I tried to get rid of them, had some problems but in the end I did. Since then I tried talking to them. I was still scared but I talked to them.

First impluse is to run, try to wake up or get rid of the person. In dreams emotions can be powerful, but you should try to overcome it. Last time I meet a person like that I told them to leave and he turned to leave, but I thought about it for a second and asked him to come back and we talked. Only spoke for a few seconds before I woke up but he did not appear to be evil and neither has the other people I have meet.

Not sure if other people can get into your dreams but if it is true, I believe in most cases they are not evil. It might feel like it because you do not think they belong but that does not make them evil.

For all you know it could of been a big puppy who was rubbing his head against your hand. I know how scary it can be though, but you can overcome it.

----------


## Alric

You know what? Now that I think of it, feeling an "evil" presence is probably a good thing if someone "hacks" into your dream. For starters it lets you know who they are so you are very aware someone is there.

Secondly if you can tell they are there chances are they are not to bad. Either they are not trying to hide who they are, or they are to weak to do so. What you have to worry about is when people are sneaking around in your dreams.

I remeber seeing someone sneak around in my dream. I caught their reflection in a mirror out of the corner of my eye. During that dream I had real problems keeping the dream stable, it kept fading and the lights kept going out. At one point, it did this weird thing where I saw images from like two dreams at once. I never really thought much about it and I did not feel any other person in the area. Now that I think of it though, that person might of been up to a lot more trouble than the other scary people I have seen.

----------


## Elephantman

Thats what scares me about LD'ing, the possibility that something bad may pop up   :Sad:  

Closest thing I ever had to this:
When I settle down to sleep I get random images/ideas/forms appearing to me for a few minutes before I totally go under.
(I had a new LD entry experience a few nights ago based on these immages   :smiley:  
Well one night I was just watching the show as usual and up pops the deamon thing. Just like the one form that song 'Tribute' By Tenacious D and Jack Black.  Cool song   ::D:  
Just appeard real sudden and much clearer than proceeding images, and yells at me  <feaky demonic voice> WHAT ARE YOU DOING HERE !?!
Kinda puts you off a bit   :tongue2:    But I figure its just my subconscious trying to throw me off.  When I see that guy lucid I'm going to Kick his shiny red hienie   ::D:

----------


## Lucius

First of all..I understand the opinions are divided about this but..I believe the astral plane is real and I do believe there are some inhabitants, which we can clichély name deamons, which should not be taken lightly, sure "its all your imagination" is often said, this is of course said by people who dont believe.

I cant tell you what to believe or what not about the dreamworld/astral plane, every single soul must make up his own mind, and dont believe the thing that seems to satisfy your mind most, follow your heart, follow what you see and judge. I have seen, I have judged. In case you choose for reality above imagination, learn to defend yourself, and even this, must be learned by yourself, there are countless of posibilities, but not by control..its something else..I cannot explain, one can only learn himself, its the only way, Im sorry   ::?:  

Just know, usually, if you choose not to believe, and then really not to believe, you will usually not be bothered. But is that really a choice?

----------


## Alric

Most people who believe in astral projection and stuff say its totally safe. I really don't think theres any chance another thing is going to hurt you in some random dream. Which is why people can get away with saying its all your imagination, because it really doesn't matter. Worse thing that happens is you wake up.

----------


## Lucius

Nothing is going to hurt you pshysically, mentally is a diffirent case though, its more like you hurt yourself..cuz of them? (I dont mean by pshysically hurting yourself..well those wo know what I mean get it)

----------


## AirRick101

I once sensed evil...a demonic voice in the sleep transition state...then again, it may be imagination.  I can't be afraid of something I've never thought about!  ::wink::  

I recently read in EWLD that it's much better to confront your dream villains or monsters rather than wake up, because escaping does not help you overcome the fear.  I'm assuming you weren't lucid enough to realize it was all a dream...so that's ok.  Just reminding you, if you got any sense whatsoever that it's a dream, go ahead and stand up to it!

----------


## Truthbearer

I was completely aware it was a dream, but I just found myself suddenly with uncontrolable and completely irrational fear. It filled me up and wouldn't let me do anything. I clouded my judgement, and all I could think about was waking up.

Also, the entity did not present his/its self to me. It was sort of lurking in the shadows, and I just stumbled upon him. This was what startled me the most. I am a believer that there might be an astral plane, that we may all be conected in ways we do not know to each other and to the universe. One cannot just close his mind to the possiblity that there could be more to it, that out minds might just be the key to unlock the door to this universe, instead of it only being the universe itself. It is hard to explain but I hope you get the idea.

About 3 posts were erased form this topic while the site was down  :Sad:   I don't quite remember everything I mentioned in one I posted myself but I want to tell Switch thank you for caring, but not to worry.

I don't think I enter the beings world for, although it was dark I could still distinguish I was in the same place. I couldn't clearly distinguish what he was, I could only see a dark form, a shadow-like being for it was all to dark. There was no particular stench or anything, he just emmitted some sort of very negative vibes. He was also definately stonger than me, for he was able to push me back by leaning his head against my hand and sort of charging against it.

He could have invaded my dream when I spinned, but of that I am not sure. I also have no way of knowing if my powers were working or not, for not being able to turn the lights on or off(I recently learned through lucidity institute and the movie waking life) is actually a universal law in the dream world.

I was so afraid when I woke that I couldn't sleep for about two hours or so, until I WILD'ed my way back into a scenario where I was kicking some random guys ass martial arts style, making myself believe it was the dark being. That was the only way I was able to get back without being terribly afraid. Since, I have had no lucid dreams...

----------


## CT

Gotta be carefull with this because dreams, and your subconcious are tricky. 
If you're even remotely expecting or just thinking about this, chances are that it'll happen again...

----------


## Ev

Truthbearer, I had a dream very similar to yours. 

I entered dream from WILD. For some time I found myself laying in my bed. I heard a strange crackling sound and felt like I'm being wrapped in something. It certainly didnt feel good.

 Then I opened my eyes and looked at the clock. Instantly I knew I was dreaming.   

I was in my bedroom with all windows covered with blinds and curtains. Very little light from street lamps entered the room. 

I glanced at my body and couldnt really see what's wrong with it. 
Next I assumed half sitting position and became scared. It was  a nighttime dream and I felt presence in my room. I reached for the lamp on the table next ot my bed, but guess what? it didnt work.

I turned to the wall, trying to avoid looking in the darkness. I tried shouting "LIGHT" but I could hardly speak.  I was wrapped in spiderweb and it was falling from my mouth.

Finally I got up and decided to walk or do somehting. The very moment I got up, a  white dragon like creature (about my size, but twice my mass) jumped at me. 

Strangely, I didnt feel fear. All I felt was wild rage. I started to maul it with my bare fists and shouting "I have a physical body, you dont" and I just hit it. 

This dream was kinda scary, but it taught me that I can defeat anything...

----------

